# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Who blew up Lassiters?

## eni294

_Neighbours' hotel horror: nine characters who could have caused the Lassiters explosion
_
Including Ned Willis and mysterious John Doe.



It was​​ the deadly disaster that cost Josh and Doug their lives. Someone was responsible for the explosion at Lassiters last month, but despite arrests, shock confessions and sinister set-ups, we are still no closer to finding out who it was. There are, however, a few residents who we are more than a little suspicious of. 

Here are nine we'll be keeping our eye on over the next few weeks:

*1. Paul Robinson*



Paul has been fighting tooth and nail to clear his name ever since he was accused of causing the horror at the hotel, and so it would be the mother of all twists if it transpires he was behind it all along. And let's also not forget the all-important call he made just after the disaster broke out ("Please tell me you didn't do this"). But maybe he is unaware he caused it. Maybe he is just a damn good liar (he is). Or maybe there is some other explanation. After all, stranger things have happened in Erinsborough. In a place which welcomes impromptu weddings, doctors treating all their neighbours and people returning from the dead, schemer Paul being behind the explosion isn't the craziest idea, is it?

*2. John Doe*



What exactly is the deal with John Doe? Who on earth is he? And what brought him to Erinsborough? The mystery man has been suffering from amnesia ever since being injured in the explosion, meaning he (and we) have absolutely no idea who he is. Paige is determined to help John get to the bottom if his identity crisis, but her findings could do more harm than good. What if John had a connection to the cunning Quills? What if he caused the explosion that killed Paige's brother and grandfather?

Andrew Morley, who plays John, told Digital Spy recently: "This is completely off the scale – what this guy is eventually, I guarantee nobody is going to pick it. It's a good little journey and the audience is going to love it." Intriguing.


*3. Tyler Brennan*



Poor Tyler spent weeks thinking he was responsible for the Willis family's grief, eventually telling loyal friend Piper that he killed two of her family members. But this wasn't exactly the case.

Tyler had messed about with the boiler prior to the explosion, but a boiler company confirmed that he hadn't caused it to explode.  Is Tyler telling the whole story though?


*4 &5. Tom and Julie Quill*



The Quill takeover has caused no end of trouble in Ramsay Street, and all things considered, they look like pretty likely candidates. They're cunning, ruthless, and have an  intense dislike for Lassiters' former owner Paul, so nothing is impossible where Quill family are involved, and to make matters even more tricky, it could be any one of them. While Julie is easily a suspect, let's not forget sly blackmailer Tom. And do you remember one-appearance- wonder Archie? Or what about Shay?
The fierce foursome's movements on that day are certainly something the Erinsborough police force should be investigating more closely. But then again, when do the soap police ever really crack a mystery, eh?

*6. Ned Willis*



Ned's not the happiest chap on the planet and we all know that he carries quite the grudge with father Brad. And while you can't blame Ned for feeling a little ostracised from his family, there seems to be something much darker about the newcomer.  Let's not forget the timing of his arrival either. Ned curiously (and rather conveniently) rocked up in Ramsay Street at the time of the explosion, after being contacted by his late grandfather Doug. But his antics leading up to his reunion with Brad are all a bit shady. Much like Ned himself. And he won't be hanging around either.

Ben Hall recently shocked his Twitter fans by revealing that he won't be staying on the show permanently. While the revelation that Ned was responsible for killing his brother and grandad would be one of the most shocking in the soap's history,  it could explain why he was only ever brought in as a guest character…

*7&8. Piper and Ben*



We know they can't be trusted with sprinklers, but what is to say that Piper and Ben haven't been engaging in more extra-curricular​ mayhem and where boilers are involved? The troublesome teens found themselves in a world of trouble when their accidental roles in the Erinsborough High inferno were exposed, but that doesn't mean that the not-so-diligent duo couldn't have struck again.

Piper was supposedly at a counseling session when all the drama kicked off, but she hasn't exactly got form for always telling the truth. They might got off their former fire-starting crimes lightly, but it would be a very different story if they were involved this time.

*9. Jacka Hills*



When it was announced that Brad McMurray had been cast as villainous Jacka Hills, it was clear that some serious stuff was going to go down. 

"I love causing trouble, and there are definitely a few surprises in store where Jacka is concerned," McMurray teased, and what could be bigger than causing the deadly disaster? So far we know that Jacka was involved in framing Paul Robinson for horrifying turn of events, but what we don't know is why. Or even who he was doing it for. It's all very suspicious, but Jacka is certainly a serious contender in this ongoing mystery.


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...dly-explosion/

----------

alan45 (11-05-2016), Dam_age (12-05-2016), Dazzle (05-05-2016), tally (11-05-2016), Vikki (06-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

I think it's a bit ridiculous that they put Piper and Ben on the list. Instead of them Brodie should be there.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-05-2016), TaintedLove (05-05-2016), Vikki (06-05-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I think it's a bit ridiculous that they put Piper and Ben on the list. *Instead of them Brodie should be there*.


Exactly. I agree.
Brodie was my first suspect. Tom and Julie Quill aren`t entirely blameless either. 
I would love to see the Quills get arrested, then during the trial it turns out that their buying Lassiters was illegal, and Paul gets his empire back.
A girl can dream can`t she
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), eni294 (05-05-2016), pyrocanthus (06-05-2016), Vikki (06-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

i want it to be john joe so he can kill paige too

----------

TaintedLove (06-05-2016), Vikki (06-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

> i want it to be john joe so he can kill paige too


If producers would accept Olympia's pleas not to be killed off then Paige might come back in the future. Let's hope she might be a different person in a few years time ;)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think it's a bit ridiculous that they put Piper and Ben on the list. Instead of them Brodie should be there.


Probably trying to put us off the scent.

----------

eni294 (05-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

> Probably trying to put us off the scent.



Who do you think has got a black Sony mobile?

----------


## eni294

> Who do you think has got a black Sony mobile?



Could Tim Collins be behind this?

----------


## TaintedLove

> Could Tim Collins be behind this?


Wow that makes a lot of sense. If it was Tim, I wonder who he was texting?

----------


## eni294

> Wow that makes a lot of sense. If it was Tim, I wonder who he was texting?


I think that it could be Tim who received the text. 

 ...Jacka asking him for instructions?

----------

Mimi66 (07-05-2016), TaintedLove (06-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> Exactly. I agree.
> Brodie was my first suspect. Tom and Julie Quill aren`t entirely blameless either. 
> I would love to see the Quills get arrested, then during the trial it turns out that their buying Lassiters was illegal, and Paul gets his empire back.
> A girl can dream can`t she


I would love for this to happen too and that he and Terese get back together  :Heart:

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2016), TaintedLove (06-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

> I would love for this to happen too and that he and Terese get back together


If I remember well, Paul gets his business back after having hard time in the meantime. (Which he's been having for some time already).

Don't remember any spoilers that said he and Terese would be together. Personally,  I hope that they end up together.  But from behind-the-scenes videos it looks like Terese would be with someone else. Hope this relationship is short-lived. And soon after she and Paul get together.

There are others who think that Paul and Terese should only stay friends.... Hope that loved up Terese and Paul will proof there wrong  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2016), TaintedLove (06-05-2016), Vikki (06-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> If I remember well, Paul gets his business back after having hard time in the meantime. (Which he's been having for some time already).
> 
> Don't remember any spoilers that said he and Terese would be together. Personally,  I hope that they end up together.  But from behind-the-scenes videos it looks like Terese would be with someone else. Hope this relationship is short-lived. And soon after she and Paul get together.
> 
> There are others who think that Paul and Terese should only stay friends.... Hope that loved up Terese and Paul will proof there wrong


Yeah totally agree, fingers crossed :Heart:

----------

eni294 (06-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

Ben filming the last episode of Neighbourshood. Scenes with Scott questioning the person responsible for the explosion. 





*Who do you think is this person?*

----------

Vickig7 (11-05-2016), Vikki (10-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

I think its Julie Quill

----------


## Vickig7

Def sounded like a woman laughed at end? Hmm i think it was tom but julie paid him to do it hence the money that ben and xante took from his room.

----------


## eni294

> Def sounded like a woman laughed at end? Hmm i think it was tom but julie paid him to do it hence the money that ben and xante took from his room.


I thought the same at first but then I listened again and its Ben who laughs, isn't it. He sounded like a woman?

----------


## eni294

> I think its Julie Quill


Do you want to give your vote for Julie in her thread?

----------

Vikki (11-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

Hi Guys,

Does anyone would like to have a bit of fun and give their vote for who they think is responsible for the explosion? 

Unfortunately,  I wasn't able to use the especially designed poll option for this purpose. 

If you don't mind doing it in a bit different way and give your vote in a form of Thanks in one of the 9 character threads named below under the question "*Who does think tha*t (..._name of your guess._.). *caused/is involved/is responible for the explosion?"*

1) Brodie,
2) Cecilia, 
3) Jacka
4) John,
5) Julie,
6) Ned,
7) Paul,
8) Tom,
9) Tyler.

Here are  the latest clues in the video in the link below:

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...his-new-video/

In case you think none of the 9 characters is responsible for the explosion,  please name your suspect under this thread. 

(Some people thinks that Dimato, Tim Collins or other person could be behind it).

Enjoy! 

 :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja: 


PS. I am not able to give thanks to my own post therefore I place my votes here: I think *Jacka* did the work for *Tom Quill*.

I also had suspicions about Tim Collins but as Ben says in the above video that the person is very attractive and will not have a problem 'finding' a boyfriend/girlfriend in prison therefore I have to stick with my original assumption - Tom Quill. 

Who else could be named a very attractive culprit?

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours will air some very dramatic scenes later this year as the culprit behind the Lassiters explosion finally gets their comeuppance.

The final instalment of the soap's new behind-the-scenes companion show Neighbourshood teases the big moment that police officer Mark Brennan arrests the character in question.

Ben Nicholas​, who has been hosting the online series, chatted to Scott McGregor about how Mark finally cracks the case - but unsurprisingly he remained tight-lipped about how the story would play out.

Video on Facebook page

Paul Robinson has found himself firmly in the frame for the horror blast at Lassiters hotel that killed Josh and Doug Willis last month.


Paul has resolutely denied having anything to do with the disaster, but fans will have to tune in to see whether or not he has been telling the truth.

The new edition of Neighbourshood also sees Mavournee Hazel​ join Nicholas as they discuss all the latest Neighbours gossip, including Piper's love life and John Doe's identity.


Digital Spy

----------

Vikki (11-05-2016)

----------


## Vickig7

You are probably right. Red herring i guess. Maybe it was lil nelly.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope it is not Ned

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2016)

----------


## daisy12

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone would like to have a bit of fun and give their vote for who they think is responsible for the explosion? 
> 
> Unfortunately,  I wasn't able to use the especially designed poll option for this purpose. 
> 
> If you don't mind doing it in a bit different way and give your vote in a form of Thanks in one of the 9 character threads named below under the question "*Who does think tha*t (..._name of your guess._.). *caused/is involved/is responible for the explosion?"*
> 
> 1) Brodie,
> ...



Me and my daughter think three people are involved in the boiler drama. The explosion of the boiler's been done by Ned to punish Terese and Brad. He acted out of rage. Julie took the opportunity to stitch up Paul. She paid Jacka to do it.

----------


## Vikki

How long do we have to wait though? Want to know now  :Thumbsup: 
Paul is innocent  :Wub: 

I think Julie and Jacka are involved

----------


## Dazzle

> Paul is innocent


You don't half have a crush on Paul!  :Big Grin: 

(I must admit I'm quite partial to him too.  :Stick Out Tongue: )

I'm certain he didn't blow up the hotel, although I can understand why almost everyone believes he does.  It's his own fault for spending so many years building up a bad reputation.

I think Brodie/Chas is involved purely because he was seen in the boiler room just before the explosion but hasn't been mentioned since.  It could just be that he's dead under the rubble of course...

----------

Vikki (11-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> You don't half have a crush on Paul! 
> 
> (I must admit I'm quite partial to him too. )
> 
> I'm certain he didn't blow up the hotel, although I can understand why almost everyone believes he does.  It's his own fault for spending so many years building up a bad reputation.
> 
> I think Brodie/Chas is involved purely because he was seen in the boiler room just before the explosion but hasn't been mentioned since.  It could just be that he's dead under the rubble of course...


Yeah I do like Paul  :Wub: 
I can see why people don't believe him

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2016)

----------


## eni294

> Yeah I do like Paul 
> I can see why people don't believe him



I like the 'new' Paul. The 'old' Paul has done so many highly questionable things.

----------


## Vikki

> I like the 'new' Paul. The 'old' Paul has done so many highly questionable things.


Yeah I agree 'new' Paul is much better :Heart:

----------

eni294 (11-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah I agree 'new' Paul is much better


The question is how long the new Paul will last?  He's been through many bad times before (Kate's death, "terminal cancer") that had a profound effect without changing permanently for the better, so I don't see it lasting this time either.  

Anyway, Stefan Dennis is too good at playing the villain for the writers to want to keep him nice forever.  Hopefully it'll last a good while this time though.

----------

eni294 (11-05-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> How long do we have to wait though? Want to know now 
> Paul is innocent 
> 
> I think Julie and Jacka are involved


Can't remember where I read it, but could be August before we find out.  Don't mind waiting as it's a good story.

----------

eni294 (11-05-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> You don't half have a crush on Paul! 
> 
> (I must admit I'm quite partial to him too. )
> 
> I'm certain he didn't blow up the hotel, although I can understand why almost everyone believes he does.  It's his own fault for spending so many years building up a bad reputation.
> 
> I think Brodie/Chas is involved purely because he was seen in the boiler room just before the explosion but hasn't been mentioned since.  It could just be that he's dead under the rubble of course...


Brodie is mentioned again soon in spoilers on here.  I think he could be guilty.  He did get worked up into a state before the explosion.

----------

Dam_age (12-05-2016), Dazzle (11-05-2016), Vikki (12-05-2016)

----------


## candyapple4

Could it be Nate? A way for the character to leave the show. The actor is/has been in Hollywood. Also, the actor that plays Aaron said no one was going to guess who was responsible. Same situation that happened with Chris's boyfriend. Forgot his name but the character is now in jail. 
Hope it doesn't happen though because I like Nate.

----------


## eni294

> Could it be Nate? A way for the character to leave the show. The actor is/has been in Hollywood. Also, the actor that plays Aaron said no one was going to guess who was responsible. Same situation that happened with Chris's boyfriend. Forgot his name but the character is now in jail. 
> Hope it doesn't happen though because I like Nate.


I like Nate too. He is known more for helping and protecting people than causing troubles. Therefore I doubt that it could be him as I can't find any reason for him doing it. Unless he knows anything about boilers and wanted to help to fix it and things went wrong. 

I looked at the old video showing the possible culprit with some tools. He/she has got a glove and a black long sleeve, perhaps wearing a black jacket ? You can see it at 00:02 in the video in the link below:


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ath-trap-week/

I hope, the same way like you do, that it is not Nate. Hopefully Nate's exit is only temporary and he is gonna come back.

----------


## eni294

*Neighbours spoilers: Lassiters explosion killer to be exposed â and get their comeuppance!*



Neighbours bosses are lining up a big reveal for the culprit who caused the explosion at Lassiters earlier in the year which*killed Josh and Doug Willisâ but is Paul Robinson really to blame or will someone else be unmasked?

The soap has revealed a new trailer which suggests the killer will be revealed later this year and face their comeuppance. Fans were left in shock by the devastating scenes at the hotel â especially as the blast was caused by some deliberate tampering from an unknown assailant.



￼Josh was a victim in the blast (Picture: Channel 5)


At the moment, Paul is everyoneâs prime suspect â but itâs fair to say that thereâs a twist in the tale. After all, since when do the soap police get the right person the first time?

The showâs YouTube companion show, Neighbourshood, revealed that Mark Brennan will arrest the murderer in coming scenes â but who will be put in cuffs and what happens next are both closely guarded secrets.

The scenes will air later this year.

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2016/05/11/neighb...#ixzz48QVeAlOO

----------

Dam_age (12-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (12-05-2016), Vikki (12-05-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I've always believed Paul.  Hope they don't include the public in "everyone's prime suspect".

----------

Vikki (13-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> I've always believed Paul.  Hope they don't include the public in "everyone's prime suspect".


Me too , too obvious to be him and he has changed  :Smile:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-05-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Ok, throwing in my two cents in this! 

So we've been told it's someone we won't expect. Obvious choices - Tom Quill, Julie Quill, Paul, John Doe (he's a permanent character isn't he? Couldn't have him in jail) and Jacka - so based off of that we can assume it's not them? Did Jacka put the blueprints in Paul's briefcase or was that someone else? Having a memory block! haha 

less obvious suspects - Nate? Apparently the guy who plays him is leaving, so it'd be a good exit, going to jail. He just so happens to reappear the day of the explosion after being gone for months, location unknown? He clearly doesn't like Paul. He's dead set against Aaron working with him, especially since it's to do with him potentially helping Paul find out the real culprit of the explosion and then he "accidentally" (well, presuming accidentally) knocks Paul down? Maybe he's somehow got involved with Jacka. I dno, he seems like an unlikely suspect, which in turn makes me suspect him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

This is based off of pure speculation though, nothing concrete, so I could be very wrong!

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Ok, throwing in my two cents in this! 
> 
> So we've been told it's someone we won't expect. Obvious choices - Tom Quill, Julie Quill, Paul, John Doe (he's a permanent character isn't he? Couldn't have him in jail) and Jacka - so based off of that we can assume it's not them? Did Jacka put the blueprints in Paul's briefcase or was that someone else? Having a memory block! haha 
> 
> less obvious suspects - Nate? Apparently the guy who plays him is leaving, so it'd be a good exit, going to jail. He just so happens to reappear the day of the explosion after being gone for months, location unknown? He clearly doesn't like Paul. He's dead set against Aaron working with him, especially since it's to do with him potentially helping Paul find out the real culprit of the explosion and then he "accidentally" (well, presuming accidentally) knocks Paul down? Maybe he's somehow got involved with Jacka. I dno, he seems like an unlikely suspect, which in turn makes me suspect him 
> 
> This is based off of pure speculation though, nothing concrete, so I could be very wrong!


Nate is leaving? Oh I hope not, he`s one of my fave characters. I`ll be gutted if he does leave.
 :Sad: 
Julie and/or Tom Quill are still my main suspects.
I`m just getting ready to watch this weeks episodes. I always save them til the weekend and have a wonderful marathon session whilst catching up on some knitting projects.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), Perdita (14-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Nate as the culprit would certainly be unexpected!

----------

Summer8 (15-05-2016)

----------


## Georg

I think it's Toms younger brother

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Ok, throwing in my two cents in this! 
> 
> So we've been told it's someone we won't expect. Obvious choices - Tom Quill, Julie Quill, Paul, John Doe (he's a permanent character isn't he? Couldn't have him in jail) and Jacka - so based off of that we can assume it's not them? Did Jacka put the blueprints in Paul's briefcase or was that someone else? Having a memory block! haha 
> 
> less obvious suspects - Nate? Apparently the guy who plays him is leaving, so it'd be a good exit, going to jail. He just so happens to reappear the day of the explosion after being gone for months, location unknown? He clearly doesn't like Paul. He's dead set against Aaron working with him, especially since it's to do with him potentially helping Paul find out the real culprit of the explosion and then he "accidentally" (well, presuming accidentally) knocks Paul down? Maybe he's somehow got involved with Jacka. I dno, he seems like an unlikely suspect, which in turn makes me suspect him 
> 
> This is based off of pure speculation though, nothing concrete, so I could be very wrong!


Interesting speculation.  All the things you say about Nate do add up, but I really hope it's not him!  Love the character and hope he doesn't leave.  I suppose he could have been forced to do it though.  :Ponder:

----------


## LauBuch

> Interesting speculation.  All the things you say about Nate do add up, but I really hope it's not him!  Love the character and hope he doesn't leave.  I suppose he could have been forced to do it though.


I'm not sure if it's 100% that he's leaving, I'll try and find the link I read that on  :Smile:  
Even if he is, it doesn't necessarily mean it's him. I just don't think it's Tom or Julie, they said it's someone we won't expect and they just seem too obvious. 

Someone mentioned Tom's little brother, that's a possibility! We only caught a glimpse of him essentially, but never rule anything out in soaps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PAJ88

My two cents:

Lyn Scully (highly unlikely)
Dylan Timmins (leaning towards this)

----------

Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> My two cents:
> 
> Lyn Scully (highly unlikely)
> Dylan Timmins (leaning towards this)


Dylan..interesting! What's the motive though? I'm all for out of the blue suspects! I'm gonna be so unhappy if it's someone obvious...like the Quill's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

What about Walter? He reappeared around the time of the explosion yeah? And is back on the drink? Maybe he drunkingly done something...? 
I dno, I'm out of guesses  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## matt021512371

My bet is Gary Canning 😎

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## PAJ88

> Dylan..interesting! What's the motive though? I'm all for out of the blue suspects! I'm gonna be so unhappy if it's someone obvious...like the Quill's


Kerri? (His & Sky's baby) hit sick from the dodgy work Dylan did for him, Stingray saved her but later died. Revenge? Although it's been 9 years.

----------

Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What about Walter? He reappeared around the time of the explosion yeah? And is back on the drink? Maybe he drunkingly done something...? 
> I dno, I'm out of guesses


I actually think that's quite a good guess!  It usually turns out to be the one we least suspect in mysteries like this.  :Big Grin:

----------

Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

In this weeks issue of UK magazine Inside Soap it says:
Neighbours is set to air some dramatic scenes in the coming weeks, as the culprit behind the blast at Lassiters finally receives their comeuppance. Policeman Mark Brennan will be the determined soul who cracks the case and arrests the person responsible.
Wonder how Mark figures out who it is? Surprised it is Mark who cracks the case, as he is one who believes Paul is guilty. Looks like Mark will owe Paul an apology.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), Pantherboy (02-06-2016), Splashy (02-06-2016), Vikki (02-06-2016)

----------


## Vikki

There will be a few people who owe Paul an apology  :Smile: 

Looking forward to seeing these episodes

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016), Splashy (02-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

"Looks like Mark will owe Paul an apology."

 Mark has been on a get Paul quest , he is supposed to report the facts not have a vendetta to make sure who he thinks is guilty is imprisoned. Plus OMG does he have a whinny voice.

 Teresa and new leisure suit Larry  can only end badly, isnt he living for free in Stephs motel. a place Tereesa has sworn to destroy ? Now he has put the ult mate hit on Sonja, its like star wars .what does he want from her? Shes a grown women and suddenly he wants to destroy her perception of where she came from to then be him .. why.. thats just torturing the lady. Toad was spot on trying to keep the flugger away.

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

"Looks like Mark will owe Paul an apology."

 Mark has been on a get Paul quest , he is supposed to report the facts not have a vendetta to make sure who he thinks is guilty is imprisoned. Plus OMG does he have a whinny voice.

 Teresa and new leisure suit Larry  can only end badly, isnt he living for free in Stephs motel. a place Tereesa has sworn to destroy ? Now he has put the ult mate hit on Sonja, its like star wars .what does he want from her? Shes a grown women and suddenly he wants to destroy her perception of where she came from to then be him .. why.. thats just torturing the lady. Toad was spot on trying to keep the flugger away.

----------

Vikki (02-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Teresa and new leisure suit Larry  can only end badly, isnt he living for free in Stephs motel. a place Tereesa has sworn to destroy ? Now he has put the ult mate hit on Sonja, its like star wars .*what does he want from her?* Shes a grown women and suddenly he wants to destroy her perception of where she came from to then be him .. why.. thats just torturing the lady. Toad was spot on trying to keep the flugger away.


That was revealed in a spoiler I read on another thread earlier. I don't believe his apparent reluctance to tell Sonya the truth. I think it was his intention from the start, because he wants something from her.

----------


## thestud2k7

what about jacko? he was seen on the phone saying yes i planted the blueprints and he was shown talking to someone on phone saying paul wants me to get him a passport but he wont get very far 

my guess is jacko is working for someone but i got no clue who

----------


## thestud2k7

what about jacko? he was seen on the phone saying yes i planted the blueprints and he was shown talking to someone on phone saying paul wants me to get him a passport but he wont get very far 

my guess is jacko is working for someone but i got no clue who

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016)

----------


## PAJ88

> what about jacko? he was seen on the phone saying yes i planted the blueprints and he was shown talking to someone on phone saying paul wants me to get him a passport but he wont get very far 
> 
> my guess is jacko is working for someone but i got no clue who


That led me to think Lyn or Dylan.  As a friend of Steph is plausible for Lyn to know him. Ok it's not going to be Lyn.

Given Dylan's history on the show its realistic he'd have crossed paths with Jacka. 

No udea who really.

----------


## LauBuch

> I actually think that's quite a good guess!  It usually turns out to be the one we least suspect in mysteries like this.


The obvious ones I always rule out straight away and they keep telling us it's someone we'll least suspect, so I'll be incredibly disappointed if it's one of the Quill's  :Stick Out Tongue:  
As long as it's someone we know and not a random and they have a decent motive (when I say decent, I don't mean justifying their actions obviously  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> In this weeks issue of UK magazine Inside Soap it says:
> Neighbours is set to air some dramatic scenes in the coming weeks, as the culprit behind the blast at Lassiters finally receives their comeuppance. Policeman Mark Brennan will be the determined soul who cracks the case and arrests the person responsible.
> Wonder how Mark figures out who it is? Surprised it is Mark who cracks the case, as he is one who believes Paul is guilty. Looks like Mark will owe Paul an apology.


Mark sometimes gets on my nerves, but one thing I'll give him is he always fights for justice. So even though he strongly dislikes Paul, once the clues to it potentially being someone else start adding up, he won't be able to sleep until he finds out who

----------


## LauBuch

> There will be a few people who owe Paul an apology 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing these episodes


I don't even think he'll be looking for apologies from anyone, he'll just be glad to have his family back. As much as I'm enjoying watching him squirm (plainly because of all the stuff he has gotten away with) his God complex has well and truly been taken down which makes him a lot more likeable for me.

----------

Vikki (02-06-2016)

----------


## canehdrian13

The new episode guide refers to 'the real Jack Callahan'.  I assume that is Jacka - which it was always clear that he was responsible, as they showed him in the van taking off his gloves next to his toolbox and with the blueprints.  However it also says that 'Garry' is playing hardball with Tom.  I assume it is Tom Quill, but does anyone know who Garry is (two R's, so not Gary Canning).  Is there another police officer with that name?

----------

Georg (06-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The new episode guide refers to 'the real Jack Callahan'.  I assume that is Jacka - which it was always clear that he was responsible, as they showed him in the van taking off his gloves next to his toolbox and with the blueprints.  However it also says that 'Garry' is playing hardball with Tom.  I assume it is Tom Quill, but does anyone know who Garry is (two R's, so not Gary Canning).  Is there another police officer with that name?


SCM are not known for always getting it right so it could be Gary Canning!

----------


## canehdrian13

> SCM are not known for always getting it right so it could be Gary Canning!


Fair enough.  I guess we'll see - interested to find mroe out about this!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2016)

----------


## g12may

> The new episode guide refers to 'the real Jack Callahan'.  I assume that is Jacka - which it was always clear that he was responsible, as they showed him in the van taking off his gloves next to his toolbox and with the blueprints.  However it also says that 'Garry' is playing hardball with Tom.  I assume it is Tom Quill, but does anyone know who Garry is (two R's, so not Gary Canning).  Is there another police officer with that name?


Jack Callahan is John Doe's real name.

Gary is Gary Canning.

----------


## LauBuch

> The new episode guide refers to 'the real Jack Callahan'.  I assume that is Jacka - which it was always clear that he was responsible, as they showed him in the van taking off his gloves next to his toolbox and with the blueprints.  However it also says that 'Garry' is playing hardball with Tom.  I assume it is Tom Quill, but does anyone know who Garry is (two R's, so not Gary Canning).  Is there another police officer with that name?


As far as I'm aware, Jack is the real identity of John Doe and I'm just assuming it's Gary Canning they've just misspelt it  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (06-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

After the trial, I'm starting to think Julie did it or at least had a hand in organising it. I'm gonna be pretty disappointed if it was her though, plainly because they keep saying how it's someone we won't expect and that we're in for a surprise.

----------


## thestud2k7

> After the trial, I'm starting to think Julie did it or at least had a hand in organising it. I'm gonna be pretty disappointed if it was her though, plainly because they keep saying how it's someone we won't expect and that we're in for a surprise.


yes i get that feeling too

----------


## thestud2k7

> After the trial, I'm starting to think Julie did it or at least had a hand in organising it. I'm gonna be pretty disappointed if it was her though, plainly because they keep saying how it's someone we won't expect and that we're in for a surprise.


yes i get that feeling too

----------


## CookieTargaryen

> After the trial, I'm starting to think Julie did it or at least had a hand in organising it. I'm gonna be pretty disappointed if it was her though, plainly because they keep saying how it's someone we won't expect and that we're in for a surprise.


I got that vibe too during the trial.  But it would be hypocritical of Julie to sack Terese for getting caught/confessing to it (even though she knew about it and condoned it) if Julie was the one responsible.

The Jacka scene also gave me an uneasy feeling it's Dimato.

----------


## TaintedLove

> I got that vibe too during the trial.  But it would be hypocritical of Julie to sack Terese for getting caught/confessing to it (even though she knew about it and condoned it) if Julie was the one responsible.
> 
> The Jacka scene also gave me an uneasy feeling it's Dimato.


Or even possibly Dimato`s side kick Michelle. The one who pretended to befriend Paige some months back, and lied when she said Dimato beat her up. But it was just make up on her face to make it look like her face was bruised..

----------


## Georg

Michelle does make sense. Especially after Jacka was calling someone to let them know the outcome of the trial and Julie was there so she already knew. Neither suspect makes it particularly exciting though.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

For me, the obvious choices are, the Quills, Dimato and his cronies, Jacka and John Doe. If it's one of them...then that "big surprise and shock" will just be a let down. But I'm not holding my breath, whenever they tell us we're in for a surprise, we're usually not.
Like the "hour long special" which was half an hour worth of footage we already seen.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> For me, the obvious choices are, the Quills, Dimato and his cronies, Jacka and John Doe. If it's one of them...then that "big surprise and shock" will just be a let down. But I'm not holding my breath, whenever they tell us we're in for a surprise, we're usually not.
> Like the "hour long special" which was half an hour worth of footage we already seen.


I don't think they'd be expecting people to guess it's Dimato since he hasn't been mentioned for a long time.  To be honest, when another forum member suggested him a few weeks ago I was very sceptical, but it's looking more likely now.  I think Julie's too obvious - plus it seems Jacka was talking to someone who wasn't at court.

The only thing I'd say was what could be Dimato's motive to sabotage the boiler now Paul no longer owns Lassiters?

I've said before I think it's possible Julie set Paul up even if she didn't cause the explosion, and I still think that could very well be the case.

----------


## eni294

Could it be Steph ex Belinda who is behind the explosion.  A revenge plan to punish Paul for playing with Stephs mind???

----------

thestud2k7 (10-06-2016)

----------


## thestud2k7

> Could it be Steph ex Belinda who is behind the explosion.  A revenge plan to punish Paul for playing with Stephs mind???


great idea and belinda makes a apperance in few weeks time too

----------


## LauBuch

> great idea and belinda makes a apperance in few weeks time too


I don't think it's her, even though she is a little unstable  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Stefan says its a beloved character and she wasn't liked that much was she? But I guess only time will tell! Aha

----------


## Dazzle

> Stefan says its a beloved character and she wasn't liked that much was she? But I guess only time will tell! Aha


A beloved character would rule out Dimato, Michelle, Walter or Belinda.  I can't imagine who it could be!  (Imagine it turns out to be Paul after all...  :EEK!: )

----------


## Toby2

Lyn Scully?she might know Jacka through Steph.

----------


## LauBuch

Ok, how reliable this is I don't know, fair warning here, potential SPOILERS for the reveal of who caused the explosion, so if you don't wanna know, don't read on  :Smile: 


Apparently Julie hired Jacka to do it but it all went a bit wrong, it was suppose to be an insurance job.
I mean seriously? A much loved character? A big surprise? More like a big disappointment if that's true. Neighbours really need to sort out their meaning of "big" and "surprising" and "loved" if it's true.

----------

daisy_boo (12-06-2016), Dazzle (12-06-2016), Perdita (12-06-2016)

----------


## scuzziemoo

That's what I've read as well. Virgin media accidently spoiled it by having the Julie secret on their program info, whoops!

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016)

----------


## Georg

Julie and Jacka, what a let down! I've also seen this spoiler on Facebook.

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

I'm disappointed but I'm also not, because I never held my breath on the "big surprise" because...well, soap lands definition of surprise is different from everyone else  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Just about everyone on here at one point has said the Quill's will have been involved and most of us said (including myself) "but it's suppose to be a shock" which of course it's not! After the court case it was just 100% obvious then that she was involved.
Much loved? I don't mean to speak for everyone, but I don't think she's a much loved character!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2016), Vikki (12-06-2016)

----------


## thestud2k7

Will paul get lassiters back then??

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm disappointed but I'm also not, because I never held my breath on the "big surprise" because...well, soap lands definition of surprise is different from everyone else  
> 
> Just about everyone on here at one point has said the Quill's will have been involved and most of us said (including myself) "but it's suppose to be a shock" which of course it's not! After the court case it was just 100% obvious then that she was involved.
> Much loved? I don't mean to speak for everyone, but I don't think she's a much loved character!


Where did Stefan Dennis say it was a 'much loved' character?  I can't see it in his interview, and just re-read it.  Although he does mention another upcoming storyline featuring a 'well loved' character.

Doesn't bother me anyway whodunit.  It's a great story!

----------

Vikki (13-06-2016)

----------


## Vikki

Yeah it has been a great story  :Smile:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-06-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> Will paul get lassiters back then??


It's a possibility  :Smile:  It will be interesting to see what happens in the next few weeks

----------


## thestud2k7

by reading between the lines in next weeks tv guide 

it may be john doe who blew up lassiters

----------


## thestud2k7

by reading between the lines in next weeks tv guide 

it may be john doe who blew up lassiters

----------


## LauBuch

> by reading between the lines in next weeks tv guide 
> 
> it may be john doe who blew up lassiters


John admits to it thinking he did it due to flashbacks and as far as i'm aware Jacka and Julie admit to it? I could be wrong though!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

thestud2k7 (15-06-2016)

----------


## pamcat30

Inside Soap have confirmed who blew up Lassiters. Julie Quill admits she hired Jacka to do it.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2016), Perdita (15-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016)

----------

